# stinger hooks-(tandem hook rig)



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was reading in Infisherman the other day that there is about a 30-50% better hook-up rate on flats and other cats, when attaching a livebait hook(2/0-5/0) to the bend of a circle hook(8/0-+) and instead of impaling the baitfish with an "anchor" just rig it up with the livebait hook, so in a way it would allow the baitfish to move around easier with less resisstance and appear more natural... i have never thought of this but could prove to be beneficial... what do u guys think?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

makes sense to me! if the hook is in the actual baitfish there is always the chance it will dig back into the bait and you won't get a solid hookset.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is a Mustad 9418 double hook. I have often longed for a similar hook with one side 4 and the other side a 6/0 kahle. The bait would be hooked with the small side and the big Kahle exposed.

I have also considered running a rubber band through baitfish nostrils and the eye of a 7/0 kahle similar to how some salt water baits are rigged. The big water fishermen use a crochet hook to pull the rubber band through the nostrils. 

I saw the In Fisherman show and do not consider their double hook rig to have any advantage for my flathead baits. I have no trouble hooking flathead with my present rigs. The only reason I consider changing is to reduce stress on my baits.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to read, but not practical for me. When live bait fishing we don't miss many fish - the ones I see missed is usually (not always) due to a premature rod yanking from alittle too much anticipation and excitement.

I read a lot of things that sound good, but for me it just isn't worth the extra effort when I am not having any problems in the first place.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Anymore I find a lot of In-Fisherman stuff a little impractical, that's just my opinion.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i myself hook my bait (cut or live) just lite enought to get it out where i want it. when i set the hook i want the hook to pull free from the bait and be fully exposed coming out of the fishs mouth.


----------

